# Fashion pipe-dreams



## martygreene (Sep 17, 2005)

So, we all have our fashion woes, our "If only they made [insert item and description here]" thoughts. If you could influence generally available fashion (because sure, some of our dreams ARE available, for a few grand per item though) what would you like to see more of? What do you find in stores and think "they STILL make this/do it this way"?

For me, I wish that womens clothing sizing would finally catch up with reality and stop this arbitrary number system. I hate being an 8 in one thing and a 16 in another. An extra small in one brand, and extra large in another. It's crazy! Men can walk into a store, say "I want a pair of black pants in a 32/34" and they know that they will fit. Mens shirts size by neck and sleeve, pants by waist and inseam. Why can't womens clothing do the same thing? Particularly shirts, mainly button-downs. Shirts should be sleeve and cup size at least, or maybe sleeve and bust measurement. I'm tired of having to buy XL shirts and then tailoring in the waist just so that they actually button over my chest.

I'm pining away for nice dresses that have sleeves too. Everything nowadays seems to be strapless or thin spaghetti straps.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm totally with you on the sizing issue.  How stupid is it that I am a 2 in some stuff, a 4 in others, and then a 14 in others??  What the heck?  I hate always having to try stuff on because I never know from one store to the next if it's gonna fit or not.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 17, 2005)

Same here!  I hate how I can't find a pair of jeans made for someone with hips but for short legs.  I usually have to buy 4"heels or alter my jeans (which is a pain).  Also same goes for shirts and dresses.  I have to buy bigger sizes just to accomodate my bust size and alter them as well.  It's so irritating....


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 17, 2005)

I so agree. Even though I'm on the small side, Its frustrating finding jeans for a small frame...sometimes I'm a 0 or a 3. I just hate the "0." The thought of me being "nothing" isnt a good feeling! I always find pants that fit my hips and rump like a second skin but they're huuuuuge on my skinny legs...or, they're PERFECT on my legs but huge on my butt and hips!  
At least I found one place that has jeans for me...Charlotte Russe! Cheap (about 30 a pair) and come in Regular, Long, and Short


----------



## kimmy (Sep 17, 2005)

i'm wishing they would make formal dresses without the built ins. i wear the smaller sizes in dresses because i'm thin...but i try these dresses on and they have like DD built ins...come on, NO ONE is built like that...


----------



## vampygirl (Sep 20, 2005)

I agree about short girls pants with hips in them.  I just got some cute Express pants that actually fit me properly and I had to take all of them to be altered so they wouldn't drag all over the floor! 

Also-- please make tops for girls with boobs too.  We need button downs that CLOSE in the front!


----------



## martygreene (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vampygirl* 
_Also-- please make tops for girls with boobs too.  We need button downs that CLOSE in the front!_

 

Yup I agree 100%  Quote:

  Shirts should be sleeve and cup size at least, or maybe sleeve and bust measurement. I'm tired of having to buy XL shirts and then tailoring in the waist just so that they actually button over my chest.  
 
I'm a fan of Bravissimo's stuff, but shipping things to the US, and the pound-sterling/USD exchange rate sucks right now, so I'm not buying as much from them.


----------



## asnbrb (Sep 21, 2005)

i totally agree with dreamergirl3.  i'm five one and have an ass and charlotte russe's pants fit beautifully! (they had a sale recently-- twenty bucks!!)

oh, and i want to put a request for a shirt that looks semi decent on a person with NO BOOBS.  there's all these cute tops that fit everywhere else, but GAPE with all that empty space!!!  Either that, or you can see a padded bra right through the sucker.  yah, that's sexy.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vampygirl* 
_I agree about short girls pants with hips in them.  I just got some cute Express pants that actually fit me properly and I had to take all of them to be altered so they wouldn't drag all over the floor! 

Also-- please make tops for girls with boobs too.  We need button downs that CLOSE in the front!_

 

ahhh.. soooo feel you on both of those issues.  sucks to be hourglass shaped.  really really sucks.


----------



## cyens (Jan 20, 2006)

yes, I agree so much, I think its anoying when you shop. I actually get frustrated over this when I'm trying the clothes.

An other thing, its not only clothes, bras are for me the worst pain-in-the-ass to shop. Im in between size and I never find my size and I have to try about 350 bras before I find one that "fits". One time I actually cried after trying bras in the store for 4h00 and not finding anything my size.....I know its pathetic for me to cry...but it touches you so deep inside, because thats something I need everyday and they cannot make anything comfortable my size...its realy realy frustrating...
when I find one that fits I buy about every bra they have there my size...

and dont ask me about the number and letters please


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish there were more clothes to fit us tall girls too. It seems like everything is made to fit a person who is 5'5 and average everywhere, with nothing for those below or above that. I'm 5'9 to 5'10, depending on the shoe (not counting heels). There are clothes out there that are long enough in the leg, but not the torso. I can't even imagine being able to buy a dress, nothing ever hits in the right place. All my dress-up clothes are seperates. THe last dress I bought was a bridesmaids dress for a friends wedding, and I had to pay a tailor $120 dollars to totally take it all apart and put it back together so that every was in the right place. 
Does anyone else find it difficult to find pants that are not ultra low-rise? It seems like everything I try on is ridiculously low. I want my pants to hit just below the belly button, not just below my pubic hair, lol! 
Agree totally on the sizing thing. I can go anywhere and pick up a pair of pants for DH, and know that they will fit him. With womens clothing, you have to try on 3 sizes, pick the one that is best, then take it to a tailor to really get it to fit. It makes no sense.


----------



## lover* (Jan 20, 2006)

Ugh.  I feel y'all on the shirts thing, but I have another main issue.

SHOES!

I have giant feet..okay maybe not giant, but they sure are wide!  I love shoes so much, they're my favorite accesory. The only thing is that when I find I pair that I'm totally in love with, they most definatly will not have my size.  It's so frustrating, dreaming of dainty pixy feel in strappy heels, and being stuck in oversized running shoes. =(


----------



## faint___heart (Jan 20, 2006)

Shorts girls with hips need jeans too! Thank you very much.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd like it if the "short" length of jeans were actually short. I also think inseams should go up and down proportionally with sizes (ex. size 4 jeans have a shorter inseam than size 6, etc...) And, really, how many girls wear jeans in 24/34? For some brands, 34 is the regular inseam!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Lately I can never find jeans for tall people without them being those "skinny" jeans.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lover** 
_Ugh.  I feel y'all on the shirts thing, but I have another main issue.

SHOES!

I have giant feet..okay maybe not giant, but they sure are wide!  I love shoes so much, they're my favorite accesory. The only thing is that when I find I pair that I'm totally in love with, they most definatly will not have my size.  It's so frustrating, dreaming of dainty pixy feel in strappy heels, and being stuck in oversized running shoes. =(_

 
i know exactly how you feel. it sucks.


----------

